# John Owen on 1 Timothy 5:17 and the distinction between ruling and teaching elders



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2021)

... ON this supposition, the Words of the Text have a _plain and obvious signification,_ which at first view presents it self unto the common sense and understanding of all Men. And where there is nothing contrary unto any other Divine Testimony, or Evident Reason, such a sense is constantly to be embraced. There is nothing here of any Spiritual Mystery; but only a direction concerning _outward Order_ in the Church. In such, cases the _literal sense_ of the Words rationally apprehended, is all that we are concerned in. But on the first Proposal of this Text, That _the Elders that Rule well, are worthy of double honour, especially those who labour in the Word and Doctrine_; a rational Man who is unprejudiced, who never heard of the Controversy about _Ruling Elders,_ can hardly avoid an Apprehension that there are _two sort of Elders,_ some that labour in the Word and Doctrine, and some who do not so do. ...

For more, see John Owen on 1 Timothy 5:17 and the distinction between ruling and teaching elders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

